# Milk test ect.



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

As you all know i've only had goats for 6 months. One of my does I bought already bred so I"ve been through the experience of milking I'm not sure if I weighed the milk right. I have postal scales (I used to foster animals and i bought them to keep an eye on puppies and kittens weights) what I did was put the bottle on the scale then turned it on and then poured the milk on. When weighing milk do u weigh it right after milking? 
My next question is how do you do a milk test and buttermilk?


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

If you're just wondering about butterfat content, you can find a lab and send them a sample.

If you want to do official testing, it depends on what registery your goats are in. For AGS and ADGA, you can do 1 day or 305 day testing (doesn't have to be the full 305 days). There are a variety of levels for doing the 305. You can self test and have another tester come in when needed ..... Lots of options to get folks to test their herd. If you do 1 day you'll have to take your girls to a group location or have a tester come in. You won't be able to do that one yourself even if you are certified.

There are a number of places where you can become a DHI milk tester. 

If wondering about your milk and wanting to get a true weight. I would have your scales calibraited. And yes, you weight right after milking.

HTH,


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------



## KJgoatquest (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi! I just got my first quart of raw goats milk and, as I do not know the goat personally, I'm unsure about its safety. Is there a way I can pasteurize it safely at home without destroying its flavor? I have safely and deliciously eaten cheese from this little herd. Does that mean the raw milk is just as safe? Thanks, KJgoatquest


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Lilbleat, I was on the ADGA, and couldn't find the exact information other than the 305 day testing, can you point me to the 1 day, or less option?


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

Clearwtrbeach,

I had a diffulcult time finding the information on the ADGA as well.. Think I finally went to the DHIA site itself.

I will take a look later after I come back in from taking care of everyone in a couple hours. I got all the information stashed somewhere for next year on how to do owner sample submission and the phone numbers for my area. That is the big thing is to find the DHIA testing for your area first and contact them either via email or calling. 

Hope that helps some.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Shelley, Thanks I am in southern WA.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

while on adga.org go to performance testing tab -> production testing.
scroll down and you will find info on 1day competitions which is 1 day milk tests. If just doing it at your place with no one else, it's not really a competition but that's the wording ADGA uses.

You can also do 1 day testing with AGS.

The biggest thing is finding a tester in your area. I gave up trying to get someone in and got my neighbor and myself qualified/certified. It's real easy to do.

HTH,


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> Shelley, Thanks I am in southern WA.


*Washington State DHIA *

105 S. Pine St 
Burlington, WA 98233
Phone: 360-755-0375
Fax: 360-755-9580
Email: [email protected]
www.wa-dhia.com

I would send them email/call and see who is in your area for testing.

Also if you can find a local dairy group, I've discovered they can be more then helpful. I'm waiting for the next monthly meeting to get the full low down on joining, having help with milk testing, and actually discovered there are several who host the LA appraisers. Of course the next meeting is a wine and cheese testing so everyone may be drunk and just laugh at me :laugh:

But as Lilbeats said I've already been referred to a group for getting my testing out of the way to become certified. It's on my "too do" list to prepare for next year!

Hope that helps some.


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Setting up your Herd with Langston University as your DHIA & DRPC:*
I only have experience with Langston's DHIA. If you choose a different DHIA & DRPC, you will need to contact them directly to discover their setup procedure.
Contact Eva Vasquez at Langston DHI. 
Langston University, P.O. Box 730, Langston, OK 73050, phone: 405-466-6207, email: [email protected]
She will send you a packet with the paperwork, vials, etc. you need for your first test.
*Supervisor DHI Trainin**g.* Eva will send you a computer CD with the packet you requested, however, this same training is available online on You Tube. The training is a bit outdated, as a few of the forms have been simplified, the 304 Milk Test forms have not changed though. Here are the links to all four parts of the training:
















When you are done watching the training, you will need to take your *Supervisor Test*. It would be helpful if both you and your tester take the training together if they are taking it for the first time as well. Contact Eva at Langston DHI and she can email it to you as an attachment. You need to take this test each year.

Anyone can take the training to be your tester. As long as they are not related to you i.e. father, mother, sibling, grandfather, grandmother. They also can't have an interest of any kind in your herd, i.e. financial, or a past purchaser of goats from your herd, etc. Neighbors and friends are perfect.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I totally spaced getting back to this link. I'm getting a migraine so I'm going to bed and will read in depth this weekend. 
Elizabeth, if I can ask another question. I've been on the ADGA under performance. I have to go over how to read the performance records again. However, if you are doing a one day test, due to not milking all year, does that make you ineligible for any of the **letters/certificates (like I said I have to go through how to read all of those again- my guys have plenty but not sure what each stands for).
Thank you.


----------



## WhisperingWillowNDG (Jul 20, 2011)

Lil bleats: thank you so much for all that information!! I had tried to contact Eva last month, but dud not get a response. I'll try again, maybe I used the wrong addy...


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

lil bleats..Thank you so much!!!


----------

